# Straight Bar Project



## JimRoy (Nov 26, 2020)

A couple of years ago I helped an old friend with a few of his bicycle projects.  As I was getting ready to leave his house he gave me one of his 48 Schwinn Straight Bar frames and a few other parts he had laying around.   When I got home I threw it on the bike stand.  A few days later I decided to remove all the parts and start with just the frame.  I finished and installed the tank this morning.  The paint is immaculate.  Thanks to my old friend Ed and Danny the Schwinn Freak, and a lot of hard work the 48 is back on the road.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 26, 2020)

I have a 48 but I wish my fenders were as nice as yours I'll have to settle for what I have tho


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 26, 2020)

buickmike said:


> I have questions.  In the first p.   it appears the rear fender struts aren't lining up - yet fender is attached to frame. And on my 48  had similar problem. I gave up looking for fender and. Just filed out mounting h ole in strut



Not sure I understand your question.   I believe I have it assembled correctly.  My grandson won’t care if I don’t.   Thanks for inquiring.   Jim


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 26, 2020)

Beautiful work!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks killer! Great job!!!


----------



## JLF (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow!  Looks great!


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 26, 2020)

buickmike said:


> I have a 48 but I wish my fenders were as nice as yours I'll have to settle for what I have tho



Show me your 48.  Thanks


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 26, 2020)

Beautiful bike JimRoy, no doubt about it.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll try


----------



## buickmike (Nov 26, 2020)

I had to buy a bike at auction to get tank/rear fender. Then another bike to get fork/ front fender. When I located OG wheelset for a 37 I own,  I reused drop centers and spokes I had on on motorbike. Owned this bike then gifted it to someone.Consequently was stolen + then I recovered it. But original guard with pinstripes went missing


----------

